# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  راهنمایی برای رسم نمودارهای dfd و...

## m_abasi2004

سلام من روی پروژه تجزیه و تحلیل بانک ملت کار می کنم . اگه می شه راهنماییم کنید که در نمودار cd,dfd,erd چه چیزهایی را باید مشخص کنم

----------


## Morteza_Pro

سلام
ببین برای نمودار ER باید موجودیت ها را تشخیص بدی. مثلاً "مشتری" یه موجودیته یا "صندوق دار" بعد اینکه موجودیتا رو تشخیص دادی باید ارتباطشونو با فلش نشون بدی. مثلاً یه مشتری به چندتا صندوق دار می تونه مراجعه کنه و یه صندوق دار هم می تونه به چند تا مشتری پاسخگو باشه. پس ارتباط بین این دو موجودیت چند به چنده.
تو نمودار DFD بعضی از موجودیتا حذف میشن جاشونو به پردازشا می دن و فلشهایی هم که از موجودیتها به پردازشا رسم میشن روشون توضیحات نوشته می شه.
همین
موفق باشی

----------


## maryam.ba

سلام 
امکانش هست برای رسم نمودار DFD یک کتابخانه مجازی منو راهنمایی کنید . اطلاعاتم راجع به نمودار های DFD کم است 
ممنون

----------


## solaris2009

سلام
 یک منبع برای آموزش رسم نمودار dfd می خواستم.

----------


## cups_of_java

http://www.agilemodeling.com/artifac...lowDiagram.htm

http://www.smartdraw.com/resources/t...flow-diagrams/

yourdon.com/strucanalysis/chapters/ch9.html

----------

